# Ghostbusters Fan Film



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

We're working on a really cool Ghostbusters fan film that we're uploading this Friday! Check out the teaser for a look at the awesome effects!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just don't cross the beams


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's the finished short!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was a *fun *3:07 minutes. Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish every company delivered items that fast

Very entertaining!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hairazor said:


> That was a *fun *3:07 minutes. Thanks.


Thanks!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's a little behind the scenes bit from our fan film/tutorial:


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That was funny ,the kids and myself watched it. We were laughing, sorry about your friend!!!!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, sparky!!

Here's part two of the tutorial showing you how to do the effects in the computer...


----------

